# So I've paid for Mike's CDs...



## Ashford (Nov 23, 2008)

I chose the "download MP3s and PDF" option.So what will happen now? Will I get an e-mail containing the downloadable files? I just didn't get the option to download them directly after payment. I always get a little anxious about purchasing things online, so I'm just hoping everything is going right


----------



## Kansas Educator (Dec 6, 2008)

Once your payment has been processed, you will receive an e-mail containing a link to download the CD's. lt is pretty user friendly and painless. As a matter of fact, I wondered the same thing and called the toll free number where I found them to be very helpful. I purchased the MP3 version too along with the PDF file and have been very impressed with the improvement I've already seen. I hope you have equal success!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yep, that's right - you should have gotten an email with the links with the audio files immediately upon purchase- If you have any problems, either let them know on the contact page of the website, or call the toll-free number. They are very reputable and will make sure you receive the program easily. Hopefully you have it OK by now... Take care!Kansas - that is great - I will pass that along, I am so glad you are seeing some help!!! - all the best always...


----------



## Ashford (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!And yes, I received the files almost instantly and had no problems downloading them.


----------

